# Amboina-, Imbuia- and Red wood burl - fantastic wood!



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello guys,

these are three slingshots I`ve made the last weeks:
the basic wood is beech, the palm swells and the little pieces at the back side are made from Red Wood-, Amboina- and Imbuia burl.

Lineseed oil varnish finish - as always!






























This is a macro pic from the Amboina palmswell. It`s my favorite wood - looks great and smells like...I don`t know, very special (maybe Amboina







)!









Best regards
Torsten


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Beautiful work and one of my very favorite slingshots


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful i just love them!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

beautiful i just love them but i love the one with the red palm swell the most


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Beautiful wood and excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Very good looking slingshot, and you have proven that they will do as much as you can put into it.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those are amazing! So is it a router that is used on SS like these to get those fantasitic
shapes and bevels? thanks.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very sweet looking shooters Torsten!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

The more I look the more I like.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Many thanks for your nice words, guys!!



Sean said:


> Those are amazing! So is it a router that is used on SS like these to get those fantasitic
> shapes and bevels? thanks.


I use rasp, file and a dremel for this work...

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like your distinctive style in a world in which many imitates themselves.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

your fit and finish is INCREDIBLE.


----------

